# How much falling down is normal for a 2 year old?



## babblingbrook (Dec 6, 2007)

My 2 year old seems to fall down more than I think is normal. I have a 4 year old as well, and maybe she was just more coordinated, but I don't remember her falling down this much. Pretty much every time we are outside dd will fall down several times. It's like she's tipping forward and can't stop herself. Actually she falls in the house a lot as well, just walking around.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Some kids just fall more than others.

It's good to try to understand why they fall. Sometimes it's a lack of muscle coordination in the legs.

Sometimes, it's the shoes. Some kids have the cheaper, vinyl shoes from Wal Mart or Target, and since those are thicker soles, the kids can't ever figure out where their feet are. So, they trip a lot. (many kids wear those shoes with no problems at all)

I have noticed that kids who wear shoes all the time, fall more than the kids who go barefoot part of the day.

But, some kids just fall. It doesn't seem to bother them, so they see no reason to stop themselves from falling.

As long as she puts her hands down before she falls on her face, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with the pp, but I might have her eyesight and her ears checked out (vertigo) just for my own peace of mind - kids in our family have had issues that related to both.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

I could have written the exact same post. My 27mo old falls down all.the.time. She's my first so I don't have any of my own to compare her to, but after watching other kids close in age at a playgroup we go to, they don't seem near as clumsy. It's gotten to the point where I have to refrain myself from rolling my eyes at times when she falls because well, _watch where you're going and it wouldn't happen!_ Usually it happens most when she's in la la land, pivots her upper body to turn around a look at something, and then when she decides to move, her feet get tangled up.

I've always been a stickler with wearing robeez style shoes 100% of the time until she could walk (not just take steps but walk) and at home she is barefoot all the time. I had never given thought to her eyesight before. She hasn't been to the ped since her 18mo visit, so I may schedule an appt to talk to our (awesome) ped and see if she recommends a visit to the eye dr.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

It probably is nothing to worry about. But I agree that it's worth checking out or at least discussing with your Ped.

I don't want to be alarmist but did want to mention that a DECREASE in coordination was an early warning sign of serious brain illness in a young friend of ours (She regressed from walking to crawling.) So if you're seeing any kind of regression it's certainly something to take seriously. Doesn't sound like that's what you're experiencing though.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

When my son starts to fall alot - for him - it usually means he needs new shoes (as his feet have grown!)...So just a suggestion to get her size measured again!


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

A few months ago, I could have written this post. It seemed like my 2 year old was always wiping out. He's getting better, his next challenge is watching where he's running and if I had a penny for every time he's smashed into or run over something, I'd be Donald Trump wealthy.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

I find DS goes through phases where he starts falling more - it seems that whenever he has a growth spurt he sort of loses his centre of balance and has to learn all over again.

Sometimes when he runs really fast as well it's like his legs get away from him, which I think is pretty normal because I've felt that feeling before when I've run down steep hills.

Also, some people are really co-ordinated and some people aren't. I think it just depends on the person.


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaki* 
So if you're seeing any kind of regression it's certainly something to take seriously.


----------



## babblingbrook (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!







I guess I will just keep an eye on it. Good to hear from moms of other lil tumblers.
The shoes thing is a good point. We had her in Robeez type ones as long as possible


----------



## babblingbrook (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh and thanks for the advice about having her eyes and ears checked out.


----------

